# One Hand PLL Timeattack



## CorwinShiu (Aug 16, 2007)

This kills my hand 

What times do you guys get? My best is 3:41. 
Hehe, not the best at one hand.

This is my order. 2N, E, V, F, 4G, 2R, T, Y, 2J, 2U, H, Z, 2A.


----------



## cdzoan (Aug 17, 2007)

CorwinShiu said:


> This kills my hand
> 
> What times do you guys get? My best is 3:41.
> Hehe, not the best at one hand.
> ...



only tried it once. 1:37.28

did the same order you did


----------



## hdskull (Aug 17, 2007)

cdzoan said:


> only tried it once. 1:37.28
> 
> did the same order you did



 AMAZING... takes me like 10 secs for each PLL, haha.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 17, 2007)

1:46.79 first try.


----------



## Erik (Aug 17, 2007)

2:18.56 as first attempt with left hand. now I try with right


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 17, 2007)

DNF

I can't seem to be able to do that without messing up at least one of the algorithms.
I tried 3 times though.


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2007)

Ì don't know the names of the PLL's, so I won't try it


----------



## Lofty (Aug 17, 2007)

2:56.61
i did the same order but had lots a few pauses remembering what alg was what.
Any one have a video of this?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 18, 2007)

lol someone should post a video


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Aug 18, 2007)

DNF, then 2:17.00

that was kinda interesting..

G, F, N, E, H, V, R, J, T, Z, Y, A, U

hardest to easiest for me


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Aug 18, 2007)

here you go guys:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=anYgBWFAuLs

the time is 1:53.81


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 19, 2007)

finally successful: 2-06.41

I will never do that again 

EDIT: 1:52.62 YES !
EDIT2: 1:44.68 YES YES !
EDIT3: 1:44.26 YES YES YES 8


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 19, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> finally successful: 2-06.41
> 
> I will never do that again
> 
> ...



Never again?

2:40.63.
I suck at OH


----------



## hdskull (Aug 21, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> finally successful: 2-06.41
> 
> I will never do that again
> 
> ...



lol, i think tomorrow gilles will post edit4,5, and 6, ahha.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 22, 2007)

lol, i tried it, 3:09.39


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 22, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> finally successful: 2-06.41
> 
> I will never do that again
> 
> ...



G, F, N, E, H, V, R, J, T, Z, Y, A, U

EDIT4: 1:43.73 YES YES YES YES !
EDIT5: 1:41.29 YES... (you know how it goes )
EDIT6: 1:38.57 finally sub100


----------



## hdskull (Aug 22, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> G, F, N, E, H, V, R, J, T, Z, Y, A, U
> 
> EDIT4: 1:43.73 YES YES YES YES !
> EDIT5: 1:41.29 YES... (you know how it goes )
> EDIT6: 1:38.57 finally sub100



lol, i totally guessed correctly, hahaha.

okay my goal will be sub 150! for now.

EDIT: lol i tried 3 times but couldn't get under 3 mins.
however i did get PB avgs. during warm up.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 28, 2007)

haha I thought I would try this again since I'm sitting kinda bored in my dorm room cause I only had one class today. 
2:05.71 yay around 50 seconds faster than before!
around 6 secs per PLL not bad...


----------



## Pedro (Sep 1, 2007)

first try was 2:15.14

I think I gotta warm up a bit before this


----------



## Lofty (Oct 11, 2007)

I decided I would try this again to get my PLL faster
My third try I broke 2 minutes!
I am going to keep trying this after I rest my hand and eat a taco.
it makes my hand very tired!


----------



## Jack (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay, I finally tried it... 2:16.11 on my first try. My hand is aching though, it really hurts to do this.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 19, 2007)

grrr if i take this at full speed my hand is tired by the end and i get slower times than if i go slow.
I can average around 2 minutes now tho. Maybe slightly under.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 19, 2007)

damn...this just kills my hand...got 2:10...on video...will upload soon


----------



## Lofty (Nov 20, 2007)

I think I will video this too.
I think I have bad transitions and slow down near the end I will practice and maybe video it over this Thanksgiving break.
Edit: average under 110 seconds, I'll video it if i can average under 100. Can anyone average 4 seconds per alg? 84 seconds?


----------



## cdzoan (Nov 23, 2007)

sub 13and sub 14 w/ non lucky.. Ihave some scrambles on non lucky sbu 14 sobvbves


----------



## hdskull (Nov 23, 2007)

Lofty said:


> I think I will video this too.
> I think I have bad transitions and slow down near the end I will practice and maybe video it over this Thanksgiving break.
> Edit: average under 110 seconds, I'll video it if i can average under 100. Can anyone average 4 seconds per alg? 84 seconds?



I think Chris can do it, his first OH PLL time attack was 1:38, i mean how many people can do that.



cdzoan said:


> sub 13and sub 14 w/ non lucky.. Ihave some scrambles on non lucky sbu 14 sobvbves



Chris, were you drunk when you posted this ? first of all it's in the wrong thread and sobvbves is ... haha.  (I think it belongs here: http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1994)


----------



## Lofty (Nov 23, 2007)

hdskull said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will video this too.
> ...



haha i was definitely thinking something was wrong with Chris when he posted this lol. still crazy fast solves tho!
It'll take me awhile to be able to that... I know I will naturally get better as my endurance builds but still 20 seconds is alot to cut off. I would like to see a video of Chris doing this.
Edit: Twice through straight in 4:13.42, if i can last doing it twice once shouldn't be so hard...
Edit2: twice through in 3:46.31 third time, sub 4 the second twice through.


----------



## cdzoan (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahahahah oh my god I just saw that and was thinking about when I said that then looked at the timestamp


----------



## hdskull (Nov 24, 2007)

cdzoan said:


> hahahahahah oh my god I just saw that and was thinking about when I said that then looked at the timestamp



Black Friday ? lol.



Lofty said:


> Edit2: twice through in 3:46.31 third time, sub 4 the second twice through.



Wow, you're getting pretty fast at this. I need to try this again, the first time i ever tried it was when I still averaged 40+.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 24, 2007)

its not that fast... not even an avg of 1:50 for each one....
the time stamp for me says 11am but with the different time zones it would be like 8 am, did you not sleep at all lol. I did a solve like literally 15 seconds after I woke up cause my cousin woke me up with a cube in her hand and I had like super human look ahead lol.... that was off topic but sleep made me think of it...
I'm hoping this will help my LL... now I just need to work on OLL. pb 104.xx seconds


----------



## cdzoan (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd make a video but I don't have a camera


----------



## Lofty (Nov 24, 2007)

have you done the time attack anymore times other than the first? Most digital cameras shoot video just borrow one.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 24, 2007)

The time stamp was 2:59 AM PST.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 2, 2007)

do you guys think it is best to do my fastest algs first or last? I am currently using Gilles order which puts my fastest algs (A, U and J) at the end so they thusly aren't performed very fast.
Edit: I have submitted my time of 1:41.xx to the uwr as Rubik's Cube: Executing all 21 permutations with One Hand, following the wording of the normal time attack record. You guys should submit your times too so we can get a new category started.


----------



## cdzoan (Dec 2, 2007)

Lofty said:


> do you guys think it is best to do my fastest algs first or last? I am currently using Gilles order which puts my fastest algs (A, U and J) at the end so they thusly aren't performed very fast.
> Edit: I have submitted my time of 1:41.xx to the uwr as Rubik's Cube: Executing all 21 permutations with One Hand, following the wording of the normal time attack record. You guys should submit your times too so we can get a new category started.



I would just experiment w/ different orders and see what's smoothest for you


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 3, 2007)

cdzoan said:


> sub 13and sub 14 w/ non lucky.. Ihave some scrambles on non lucky sbu 14 sobvbves


Wow that is the funniest thing I've ever seen haha. anyway, I don't really want to try this cause my time would be embarassing


----------



## Lofty (Dec 12, 2007)

ok...
this is what i get when submitting a new category. Scroll alllll the way to the bottom.
http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_misc_21perm.html


----------



## hdskull (Dec 12, 2007)

Lofty said:


> ok...
> this is what i get when submitting a new category. Scroll alllll the way to the bottom.
> http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_misc_21perm.html



That sucks.


----------



## cdzoan (Dec 12, 2007)

Lofty said:


> ok...
> this is what i get when submitting a new category. Scroll alllll the way to the bottom.
> http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_misc_21perm.html



haha, more people probably have to submit in order for him to create a new category for it


----------



## Lofty (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea I think so. You guys should submit.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 3, 2008)

Tried it once yesterday, cuz i was bored, 2:14.17.

I average aroud 28-29 for OH now, haha.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 12, 2008)

OH PLL time attack 5 times straight I think... I'll have to watch it again... in 9:26.38 I am sure with so many algs I may have missed one... I know the order isn't the same everytime as I missed algs then did them later. Anyway over 9 straight minutes of turning OH... my hand doesn't even hurt


----------



## Rama (Jan 17, 2008)

I was writing all the PLL's down wich I did slowly to show on youtube and on Erik's site and then I tought let's try that 21 PLL execution thingy again.

In 6 try's I got at the last three all sub 1:35 
Tonight I'll go for the sub 1:30
Order: G G G G E F V N N J J U U Z H T Y A A R R

Ouch my hand hurts.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice Rama!
I am trying going to try some more now. After my 5x straight and my marathon hopefully my times got better.
Edit: 1:26.07!! I use the order Gilles used on page 2.
Edit2: I submitted it to UWR, I will have moved up from last place


----------



## Rama (Jan 18, 2008)

It's just tremendous what you did, it's just like you took the extreme version of OH cubing.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 18, 2008)

haha its not tremendous. 
Sub 84 is the goal or maybe sub 63 
I am excited, all my cube stuff came in the mail so I have cubes to re-try the marathon! I will use pink, green and white cubes  and for those making fun of my stickers whenever i cube now I get little specks of sticker all over me


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2008)

Owch. 3:38.50. Now you understand why I post40?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2008)

That's faster than me 2H! 1:58
10-15s LL is kind of odd for some one who gets 15-20 seconds Cross+F2L



gillesvdp said:


> gillesvdp said:
> 
> 
> > finally successful: 2-06.41
> ...


----------



## nicoJ (Mar 29, 2008)

1'38.xx is what i did today in a PLL atack
and i'm no so good
although this is not the correct topic, can somebody tell me how to improve smooth (to see more rapidly the colours)
i've been practising 5x5x5 and also 4x4x4 but i dont' like it (neither 2H :S )


----------



## nicoJ (Mar 29, 2008)

please, i'm not saying that you guys are bad, because you arent, even more, i'm just better than a little in OH, because the other cubes are tiresting 
so you will improve PLL atacks doing them every day in order to make your fingers stronger

thank you 4 all


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2008)

I got dnf. lost track of alg


----------



## Lofty (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't give up!
I messed up a few times at first as well but keep practicing.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 11, 2008)

I got 4:14 a few days ago. Sub-4 next time. Lofty, thanks for your support and A perm.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 18, 2008)

3:29.31
could be faster. Got tired in middle.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm, this has become very fun (well, as fun as repetitive straining can get ). i actually do this while watching tv although slowly to train my finger strength.

3:21.67


----------



## Lofty (Apr 23, 2008)

I have tried this again today... I can handle averages of unlimited number almost because of scrambling with both hands gives my OH a rest but this has grown to be quite painful again! My forearm burns! I have 3 times around 1:30 but I think it will get better later, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 8, 2008)

Haha I never really wanted to try this, but I did it today; first try was like 1:53.xx (I literally dropped the cube to take a rest for like a few seconds).
Second try was 1.37.34 (the door was ringing haha), I got on video too.

I'll rest and try some more, this is pretty fun hehe.

I wonder how fast the japanese guys like Tomy, Ryosuke, Nakajima, Raiden, Mitsuki, etc can do this


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2008)

I think Ryosuke will win... His turn speed is so high...
I have a pb of around 85 seconds so I wouldn't be surprised with times of like 70 something. I don't want to do this because I'm experiencing some symptoms of carpal tunnel...


----------



## watermelon (May 12, 2008)

He has a 1:13.03 video posted here.


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2008)

I got a 1:47.17 the other day, I think that's not too bad considering I'm only just sub-25


----------



## Lofty (May 13, 2008)

I just beat my pb by like .5 seconds with a 85.00 seconds. I can get way faster my hand was so tired at the end. I reversed my order so my fast PLL's are at the start.
Edit: technically it was a DNF I did the same R twice but it was the bad R...
Edit: 1:22.57 right this time 
Edit: Arghhh I'm retarded. I was just doing normal solves and got a V perm and realized I forgot it in my new order for exPLL21... the times up above are minus the V...


----------



## Pi-Chan (May 14, 2008)

My PB in PLL-Time-Attack (OH) is 1:58.30...
It's demotivating, seeing Time-Attacks from you, Lofty, or Ryousuke Higo ôO


----------



## FU (May 14, 2008)

2:09.99 ... makes out to ~ 6.2s per PLL

edit: 2:05.92 which is 5.996s per PLL


----------



## nicoJ (May 18, 2008)

pi-chan

sub 2 is good times

but you need a sub 105, that will be less than 5 per alghorithm


PB: 1'30.28
why mum has to talk in my best time attack?


----------



## Pi-Chan (May 18, 2008)

nicoJ Kupfer said:


> pi-chan
> 
> sub 2 is good times
> 
> but you need a sub 105, that will be less than 5 per alghorithm




It sounds pretty easy, but i need about 20 seconds to perform 2 N-Perms and the Y-Perm in the end of my Attack ^^ (I do the order on Cubewhiz.com)

I need to learn OH-Algs, before I can do something sick like this


----------



## bonoan1027 (May 20, 2008)

my best is 2:27.60

the G Perms take up the who half minute at the end


----------



## FU (May 20, 2008)

new pb 1:55.72 which ~ 5.51 per algo. not bad i guess but still way lot of room for improvement.


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2008)

3:17.68
9.3 per alg. I shall try again. I think I average about 7 doing each alg separately. Sub-3 should be soon.

Edit: 3:02.96
That's better, but still lots of mistakes. G, R, and V are bad.

F, A, A, Z, H, U, U, J, J, N, N, R, R, E, Y, T, V, G, G, G, G. 

First 11 are fast--1:24.

Edit2: 03:05.95
First 9 sub 60. Last 7 were so painful.


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2008)

Yes!!!
I got my first sub-40 solve yesterday. 39.97. OLL done sub-30, but the G perm got stuck. I think sub-45 average should be soon.

PLL time attack this morning. finally sub-3 min. 2:55.35. Sub-2:40 next.


----------



## nicoJ (May 22, 2008)

again to you, pi-chan

i don't know what the hell N and Y permutations are, so i just read it like (...)
i know g, u, a v j and no more.. (oh, and H)

it is not easy
but everybody loses time between PLLs, so 1'58 will be like 21 pll in 1'45 that is, as i said, less than 5 per solve

what you should do is to get strength in your hand, in order to be able to do all permutations without slowing down too much
that's the most important part

the rest comes from itself

practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

1:47 without R's and G's. I'm still deciding what to do with these cases.


----------



## Pi-Chan (Jun 13, 2008)

again to you, nicoJ

I learned new N-Perms; a new Y-Perm and the PLL-Time-Attacks work much better!
My new personal best is 1:48, but it can be much faster; I feel it!
I try every day at least 1 PLL-Time-Attack with one hand; but there are some Perms, like the E-Perm (all 4 Corners), where i just can't become faster without learning new algs (like i did for N and Y ^^)

When I get sub 105 (5 sec/Alg), I'll post a video. But until that...



nicoJ said:


> practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise practise



you said it! ;D


----------



## nicoJ (Jun 14, 2008)

hey everybody

as i said in dunno wich other post, i just did a GREAT (in my opinion) PLL time attack

1'21.10"

wow
even better than lofty... and he is better than me
it is just that i'm faster (total = 289 moves, counting U2 as 1 move only)

Edit: or maybe i'm not faster, but it seems so


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

nicoJ said:


> hey everybody
> 
> as i said in dunno wich other post, i just did a GREAT (in my opinion) PLL time attack
> 
> ...



Like I said in the other post, I'd to see a video! 

Haven't really done this myself, I'll try it sometimes.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 14, 2008)

what is your average for the attack?
I dont normally do these but I have started again today and Have done a couple this morning. I get like 87 seconds.
Edit: 83.45 second try in this afternoon.


----------



## Pi-Chan (Jun 16, 2008)

After a night with... well... about 50 PLL-Time Attacks, my new record is 1:41.08!
Sub-100 - I'm coming! :-]

Edit: 1:35.15


----------



## nicoJ (Jun 16, 2008)

lofty, did you forgot V perm. again? 
i'm joking

video will come soon
i hope today


----------



## nicoJ (Jun 16, 2008)

the video is in too bad quality
tonight comes the good one
here's a 1.23 but with bad bad bad quality


----------



## Lofty (Jun 16, 2008)

wow yea that is terrible quality sorry but I cannot even see what is going on.
I have done two attacks today and got the same time both tries!!!
1:24.81 twice in a row!


----------



## nicoJ (Jun 16, 2008)

i have the cam
now i will record it
and tomorrow i'll post the video

can somebody tell me how can i embed a video?
thanks


----------



## hdskull (Jun 16, 2008)

[youtube] end of the youtube url [/youtube*

replace * with ]

I just noticed your fastest official OH time is faster than your 2H time, haha.


----------



## nicoJ (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, well, i dont like 2H, and my 19.90 is pll skip and the 2H time it is not





here is the video
i will try to record a sub 80 as soon as i can

thx for watching 

1'21.82" OH PLL time attack


----------



## hdskull (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, your PLLs are amazing! Mine are probably not even half as fast, are they on the web anywhere ? I mostly still use my 2H algs, haha.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 18, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Wow, your PLLs are amazing! Mine are probably not even half as fast, are they on the web anywhere ? I mostly still use my 2H algs, haha.



and you average sub-25? I'm about half as fast on a PLL time attack and 1/4 as fast in a real solve.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, your PLLs are amazing! Mine are probably not even half as fast, are they on the web anywhere ? I mostly still use my 2H algs, haha.
> ...



I tried it once today 1:53.87, damn it's tiring, I had a few pauses because i couldn't remember, haha. I avg sub 25 cuz of my F2L most of the time it's sub 15


----------



## Pi-Chan (Aug 2, 2008)

I finally made a video from a rather good PLL-Time Attack






Sorry about the bad quality, I don't have a camera so I use my mobile phone


----------



## Lofty (Feb 12, 2009)

Epic Bump?
Sorry but I refer to this thread all the time when ever I do OH PLL time attacks. At first I felt really accomplished that I had improved so much at this but then I realized this was the end of 2007... So like what 14 or 15 months ago? And then again like 8 months ago... 
I started doing Multiple in a row again like I used to PB's:
Once: 69.xx
Twice: 2:42.21


----------

